
UltraREPL - A JavaScript Development Environment Within JavaScript - Hirvesh
https://github.com/Benvie/Node.js-Ultra-REPL/
======
Hirvesh
Via Functionn - Open Source Resources For Web Developers & Designers:
[http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/11/ultrarepl-
javascript-d...](http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/11/ultrarepl-javascript-
development.html)

P.S. Functionn contains a whole lot more of awesome resouces like UltraREPL.
There only a fraction of them I can post here at a time. Take a look if you're
interested, and subscribe:

<http://functionn.blogspot.com>

~~~
dbaupp
Are you posting the entire archive of Functionn?

~~~
Hirvesh
C'mon man, the entire archives of Functionn has like 600+ AWESOME RESOURCES
like UltraREPL, you think it's feasible to post all of them here?

Nope, posting only what I think the HN Community will appreciate and new
upcoming resources, if it's not wanted, then I will cease doing it :)

EDIT: If anybody else thinks I should stop posting the useful resources I find
for the blog everyday, just drop a comment here.

~~~
dbaupp
I'm not saying it's bad or that you should stop. :)

~~~
Hirvesh
you know you like it :P Cheers, no hard feelings :)

------
flexd
This looks really promising but seems very buggy here (Archlinux, node
0.8.14).

First getting an error, which made me have to modify the bin/ultra-repl to
even get it to launch, and then I get errors about missing modules.. I might
be doing it wrong :)

~~~
3rl
yup, i'm run it on opensuse and it's really buggy.

------
crawfordcomeaux
Finally! I remember looking for a decent js REPL a while back & not finding
anything I liked. This looks really promising, though.

